# ,  / > Alinco >       ALINCO DX77

## HAMELION

ALINCO DX77.
     e-mail: DX5@YANDEX.RU

----------


## HAMELION

> !
> http://www.mods.dk/index.php?RadioRec=alinco
> 
> 73!
> Jan


      ?

----------


## ua3urs

!
   ( 100   )  Alinka DX 77  5     
,,  ,,      (     ) .     ,,  ,,     ,   2-5    .      .    , ..   (  ) .      . (       ,   10-20 )        ? 
  ,   ,         ?        ,          .   .

----------

